
Deep Learning Books you should read in 2020 - pchojecki
https://medium.com/@pchojecki/deep-learning-books-you-should-read-in-2020-7806048c1dc5
======
masonic
Another list of Amazon affiliate links from this same author (tag
petacrunch-20).

Ironically, it's behind the Medium paywall.

